# HELP!!!!



## sagold (Nov 2, 2012)

I have asked before but it was a few weeks ago. First I have 300 saved for a receiver should I wait and save up 400? What is the best 300$ receiver and there a big enough step up to wait and buy one for 400$

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## erazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Well this is just my 2¢, but this is what i would lean towards at that price point. http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-TX-NR61...=UTF8&qid=1353199914&sr=1-3&keywords=tx+nr709


----------



## sagold (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for your 2 cents!! This looks like it has everything i would want. 7.2, playback from my Iphone, 4k capable just in case, 3d capable. I didn't understand the power ratings it rated everything from 115 watts to 65 w. I am a HT virgin so some of this language is foreign to me.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## sagold (Nov 2, 2012)

The reveiws are rough on this receiver though.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html
If your wanted to stay under 300 I would go with the 609


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would go with the 609 or the 709 depending on your budget. Dont go by the bad press on the 709 as most are form disgruntled Onkyo bashers and these issues are few and far between most do not have issues.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

The 609 is 290 right now on A4L


----------



## sagold (Nov 2, 2012)

What are the differences between the 616, 609, 709

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Of the three, the 709 will have a much better amplification section and It has Audyssey MultEQ XT the other two are about the same


----------



## sagold (Nov 2, 2012)

I Guess my next question is will i need the power out put? I will not go crazy on speakers but will invest to get decent quality speakers. Low end quality i guess i would say.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well the 709 also has pre outs and thats a nice plus for the future if you ever do upgrade your speakers you can also add external amps and use the 709 as a pre pro. 
Having too much power is much better than not enough as distortion caused by not enough is damaging to speaker.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am in complete accord with Tony. The TX-NR709 is personally the greatest value of any up to date AVR on the market. It utterly trounces it's own replacement the $1000 TX-NR717 by virtue of the inclusion of Audyssey MultEQ XT where the 717 downgrades two levels to Audyssey's most basic 2EQ. Audyssey MultEQ is the middle offering between 2EQ and MultEQ XT. Like XT, MultEQ provides filtering to the Subwoofer albeit with less filtering.

Beyond the much higher filtering offered by MultEQ XT over 2EQ, 2EQ does not apply EQ to the Subwoofer which is thought by many to be the transducer that is helped the most by EQ. More to that, when ones speakers are set to Small (80hz or higher) in setup, XT applies even more filtering to the Subwoofer.

In addition, the 709 also offers Preamp Outputs for the addition of Outboard Amplification. This is lacking in the 600 Series. The combination of MultEQ XT and Preamp Outputs provides you with a practically unlimited upgrade path.

In truth, there is not a huge difference in power between the 609, 616, and 709. However, all three provide more power than many $1000 AVR's. Where there was a major downgrade between the 709 and the replacement 717 (MultEQ XT down to 2EQ), the 609 and the replacement 616 do not have any major substantial differences in my estimation and I would save the money and get the 609 if deciding between the two.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sagold (Nov 2, 2012)

Sound like the 709 is the winner!! Thanks for your input and i am going to figure out where to come up with another 100$. Sound like the extra investment will be worth it. Since it gives the option to upgrade down the road. Again thanks for all the input!!

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## sagold (Nov 2, 2012)

Where is the best place to buy a recoever. I know about ebay and amazon and have learned about A4s tonight any other good places to shop?

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## sagold (Nov 2, 2012)

A4L*

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Newegg is also a good place.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

You probably wont get it cheaper then A4L with a warranty ...eBay you don't really know what your getting


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Be sure to check return policies wherever you buy, just in case you have a problem or buyer's remorse. Failures in electronics are rare, but they do happen and you want a full manufacturer's warranty and you don't want to get stuck with a huge restocking fee.


----------



## sagold (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey guys been looking on A4L and noticed a lot of the speakers they sell are Boston Acoustic are they good speakers?

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## erazz (Oct 12, 2012)

I have older bostons running off my onkyo tx-nr 809 and i love them. i have not heard the new stuff they put out(it is not made in the U.S. anymore) but i think they would be worth a listen.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

sagold said:


> Hey guys been looking on A4L and noticed a lot of the speakers they sell are Boston Acoustic are they good speakers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


Hello,
BA makes very nice speakers. However, I spoke to Mark the other day when ordering the Ethereal Power Manager 1000 and he mentioned that he had a killer deal on some Focal Speakers. He is bundling the Chorus 814v Floorstanders and matching CC814v Center Channel for $1000. Mind you just the towers retail for $1799 and are being sold there for $899 usually and the CC814's MSRP is $699 and is being sold there for $399.

Focal makes some of the finest Speakers in the World. Focal's Utopia Series goes all the way up to $150,000 for a pair. Their Inverted Dome Tweeters are used by many of the finest Speaker Companies out there and the Speakers are Made in France.

I believe the combo is only going to be a part of the Cyber Monday/Black Friday Sale, but I could not hurt to ask if they would honor the deal now. These Speakers are A-Stock and were actually meant to be sold at Sound Advice, but they went OOB along with Tweeter and HiFi Buys.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sagold (Nov 2, 2012)

I hate this i cant make my mind up. The negative remarks for onkyo products are keeping me from ordering. I would much rather have something that is going to play right away out the box with no worries.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Trust me, dont let those reports steer you from getting Onkyo. Most are not even true and the few problems that were actual issues have been dealt with. There are a number of members on another forum who are just jealous or that bash Onkyo as they can build a receiver with so much more power output for the same price of lesser receivers from other manufacturers.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

It does seem strange that one AV forum seems to be the repository of almost all the issues with Onkyo across the globe. I highly recommend reading M Code's posts about the subject there. I would also steer clear of this bloody "Failure Tracking Threads" and instead read the Owners Threads on the Onkyo AVR's there.

We have no relationship or affiliation with Onkyo, yet a pretty large number of staff and members here have purchased Onkyo's over the past years with relatively few issues. Myself included. 

I suppose if you are going to be constantly concerned about the other shoe dropping so to speak, I would consider Yamaha and Pioneer. Denon is not the same company it was 4-5 years ago, but they do still make a reliable product. The thing is so does Onkyo. If things were remotely as bad as some forums made them out to be, Onkyo would have been out of business a few years ago and also being constantly in litigation. In addition, with the Onkyo's 600 Series Models being the number 1 selling AVR for several years worldwide, there is also the factor of the much higher sales volumes of Onkyo naturally leading to more people needing repair.


----------



## erazz (Oct 12, 2012)

I have owned my onkyo TX-NR809 for over a year...absolutly no problems or complaints...you also have to consider the number of units sold compaired to complaints. Many people will only write a review for products they had a problem with, if it isn't broken they may never say a word. normally people tend to tell only a few people if thay are pleased with something...if they don't like it they will tell everyone they can. There are also those who write bad reviews because they don't know how to use the product correctly...so i take all reviews with a grain of salt...there unfortunatly are alot of idiots on this planet.
Good luck with your hunt, I read thousands of reviews before i bought my HTR and I believe i made a good choice(even with the bad reviews)


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

sagold said:


> I have asked before but it was a few weeks ago. First I have 300 saved for a receiver should I wait and save up 400? What is the best 300$ receiver and there a big enough step up to wait and buy one for 400$
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


The extra $100 will grant you some extra wattage over a unit that is cheaper from the same product line which in turn helps you drive your speakers louder and with less risk of damage. When it comes to stuff that sells for under $2000, generally you get more back the more $$ you put in. Above $2000, you may (or may not) see a point of diminished returns. Spring for the extra hundred bucks and get a nice $400 receiver from an company like Onkyo whom is known for providing a big bang for the buck. I second Jungle Jack's notion on the TX-SR6xx series of receivers and its bigger brother the TX-SR7xx. Its a near faultless choice.


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Yamaha and Onkyo both great and reliable. Yam 673 sweet. New firmware added pandora


----------



## sagold (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello again!!! 

What are the differences between pioneer vsx-1022 and 1122??

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

1122 offers Preamp Outputs for adding outboard amplification, 2 Subwoofer Preouts, and also offers built in WiFi whereas the 1022 does not. In addition, the 1122 offers Marvell Qdeo Video Processing while the 1022 offers Anchor Bay, both are quite good so it is not a real issue. Both weigh the identical 22 pounds and share an identical amplifier stage.


----------



## sagold (Nov 2, 2012)

1022 worth 250$

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------

